

"The world of programming" infographic - bret_maverick
http://media.smashingmagazine.com/cdn_smash/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/aboutprogramming04.jpg

======
wingi
You should link the article, not the jpg.

[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/06/06/designing-the-
wor...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2010/06/06/designing-the-world-of-
programming-infographic/)

------
lazylizard
In January 2013, Van Rossum started working for Dropbox. -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guido_van_Rossum](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guido_van_Rossum)

------
cstrat
404 not found...

